# Android 4.0 Mini PC - USB Size



## InjunV18

Anybody have any experience with one of these?

Android 4.0 Mini PC

Looks pretty cool and it's about the size of a USB flash drive and only $70.

HDMI output, wireless connectivity... worth it?


----------



## Ultimateherts

O.k. so you would need some type of converter box. Like HDMI to VGA + analog audio out. I don't know how you would controll it because most touch screens for PC do so through USB. Also where would you save media to?


----------



## InjunV18

Good point. I was thinking of using a Space Controller type mouse but I guess they do have USB touchscreen interfaces.

External Hard Drive for media?


----------



## slowsedan01

InjunV18 said:


> Good point. I was thinking of using a Space Controller type mouse but I guess they do have USB touchscreen interfaces.
> 
> External Hard Drive for media?


They have a micro SD slot. How I could see one of these being used is HDMI out to a monitor which also has touch control via usb back to the Mini PC for control. The other USB could be used to connect a USB DAC and then on to your amps/processor. This assumes that this mini PC supports USB audio. 

OR

You could use a HDMI to VGA/audio splitter and branch off the audio to optical or analog and then on to your amps/processor.

Could be a fun project.


----------



## slowsedan01

A little google-fu resulted in an answer. There is an update ROM available for the MK802 that allows the following:

* Bluetooth USB dongle support (btusb and ath3k)
* USB GPS support (cp210x and pl2303)
* Xbox 360 gamepad support (xpad)
* PS3 USB gamepad support (hid-sony)
* Generic / chinese (Pantherlord / GreenAsia) gamepads support (hid-pl and hid-gaff)
* OpenVPN support (tun)
* NTFS and ExFat support
* Veno congestion control algorithm
* USB audio support
* DVB-T support (DiB0700, AF9015, IT913x, AF9035 and RT28XXU) available through "Update Me"
* Ad-hoc available through "Update Me"

So there you have it, USB audio. So you should be able to use your favorite USB DAC. Also interesting is the PS3 USB gamepad support. You could use that to control, but would probably be to dangerous while driving.


----------



## v7guy

It's also compatible with a wireless keyboard. You could use that with a dongle, hook up a SSD and a regular HDMI monitor and be good to go. You'd only have to mold in the keyboard with a trackball and you'd have a pretty capable car pc


----------



## rekd0514

btw this has been replaced by the MK808, or that is what they are calling it here

$89 dual-core Android stick PC leaves MK802 in the dust

MK808 Dual Core Android 4.1 TV BOX Mini PC( Rockchip RK3066 Cortex-A9 1GB DDR3 RAM 8GB ROM)w/Dual Antenna/Double Radiator/USB Host - In4dealz.com


----------



## j.san

There are a lot of these android mini PCs floating around. has Anyone done any research to see which is the best one so far?

I just purchased a Lilliput 10" touch screen monitor. Does anyone know these mini PCs are capable of running touchscreens?


----------



## Neil_J

The Raspberry Pi is cheaper and has a better developer community, IMO. Stock audio is pretty crap-tastic, but a few people have got decent sound out of it. I have one, but needed more horsepower (ended up going with a Mac Mini instead).


----------

